# Michael Haneke in relation to classical music



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haneke is probably the best director in the world living today. Every movie he has directed so far has been flawless and sadly underrated despite accolades.

And he knows his classical music inside and out. Living proof--- the opening scene for Funny Games (both versions).






And he has directed operatic productions before too.

Such a master we must revere. And The Piano Teacher is also great for classical music allusions:






whether it's Schubert or opera, Haneke (along with Wes Anderson) who still uses classical music effectively in film. So much that it is key to allowing us to recognizing its importance in our lives.

Some Haneke productions in opera:


----------

